# What did you do today to get rid of your SA?



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

What did you do today to get rid of your SA?

or 

What did you do today to reduce your SA?

or 

What did you do today to struggle with your SA?

...

I went to the gym and worked out today. Tried to talk with several people there.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Today I when back to reading this workbook called "The Mindfulness & Acceptance Workbook for Anxiety & Shyness". I have no idea why I stopped but I plan to continue it in the following weeks.


----------



## Eribear (Sep 19, 2012)

a really good thing happened to me actually, I began to speak to a friend I hadn't talked to in a year and a half because I was too afraid to talk to her. I'm glad that I'm talking to her again, because we were really close.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Good thread idea.

Answered the phone a hell of a lot (which is my job, but still) and made an equal number of outgoing calls. Dealt with a few not-so-happy customers without getting intimidated or losing my calm.

Last night, if that counts, I went out with a group of people including somebody I hadn't really met before. Didn't burst into flames. Didn't wish for the ground to swallow me.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> Good thread idea.
> 
> Answered the phone a hell of a lot (which is my job, but still) and made an equal number of outgoing calls. Dealt with a few not-so-happy customers without getting intimidated or losing my calm.
> 
> Last night, if that counts, I went out with a group of people including somebody I hadn't really met before. Didn't burst into flames. Didn't wish for the ground to swallow me.


Phone calls were a huge stepping stone for me as well.

Sounds like you're progressing, great to see you giving yourself the necessary exposure to improve. Keep it up and your SA will have a limited lifespan


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I really like this thread. But I had a bad day today and did nothing; I'll come back tomorrow.

P.S. Good on you guys


----------



## escapistmind (Sep 7, 2014)

Signed up to this forum.
First post to a forum in many years.
Second post now!

I'm on a roll !! ( as little of one as it may seem ) :clap


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Beer is no. #1


----------



## HookedOnEbonics (Sep 3, 2014)

YOGA!!!!
I highly recommend doing yoga at night before bed and in the morning.
Do about 30 minutes to an hour at night and just 5-15 minutes of it in the morning.

The breathing exercises are extremely helpful
As you exhale, watch your breath. Feel a comfort wash over your body in a downward motion, grounding yourself to this earth.


----------



## bakari0981 (Aug 3, 2012)

nothing to be honest jut watched football and fought OCD urges all day and procrastinated writing a paper that I still haven't started writing


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

I talked to the bus driver on the way to work. Felt kinda good


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

We need thousands of replies to this goddamn thread.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took a walk around the block. Was early so there were only a couple of people out


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Today i ate so much i forgot i had SA


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

talked with a stranger today


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Went to a library renovation meeting that I was asked to attend but planned on skipping. Got free lunch and there weren't many people there, so it wasn't all that bad.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Applying to school


----------



## Henry A (Sep 19, 2014)

I met an attractive, 26 year-old, Swiss doctor called Lara at a bus stop. We sat together on the bus and talked for an hour straight, no awkward pauses or anything! 
By far, the longest conversation I've ever managed to have with a stranger in my life!


----------



## and he was alright (Feb 22, 2013)

This week

-Volunteer at the homeless shelter
-Volunteer at a day camp for disabled adults
-I was on my break, having my meal, when another guy sitting across from me, thanked me for volunteering. We had a nice conversation over mashed potatoes, beans, and chocolate cake.
-Go to the grocery store and buy shampoo. Make eye contact with the clerk. Smile at the clerk on my way out.
-Talk on the phone with customer service to track the location of an item I sold on Ebay. 
-Have a deep conversation with another member on this site about having control over the direction of our life. 
-Talk to another member on this site, only to find out we live literally 3 hours from each other! I told him he is cute. He doesn't believe me. hehe


----------



## Azuria (Oct 2, 2014)

Went to play beach volleyball with the team. It was cool despite not knowing 75% of the people there ;d Added one of them on Snapchat... Today was a good day ~*-*7


----------



## Hyperkid (Jan 26, 2014)

drank few beers


----------



## electra cute (Oct 1, 2014)

made a phone call. i want to get my septum done but couldn't find the prices online. so, i had to call the actual shop and ask. normally i wouldn't do that, but i did and i'm proud of myself for such a small thing. ;u; ♥


----------



## ginger12 (Sep 30, 2014)

Made eye contact with everyone I spoke to - I have done this for a while now and it has honestly been one of the biggest things that helped me. I look directly at people and smile pleasantly. Not creepy. And when people say hi (say the cashier at the store I'm at, or someone who walks by me in a store and happens to say hello), I always follow it up with "Hi, how are you?" Tacking on that extra question creates a bit more conversation. 

Oddly, some people don't feel the need to answer and keep walking. At first I thought it was a little bit of a rejection, but it's happened frequently enough that I realized it doesn't mean anything. It's like saying "hey what's up" casually. It doesn't necessarily require an answer, so if you plan to try this don't be caught off guard if that happens.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yesterday, called a bunch of places on the phone related to medical stuff


----------



## Bubblestar (Sep 17, 2014)

ginger12 said:


> Made eye contact with everyone I spoke to


This is a really positive step - there is this dude next to me in class who shows people things like questions he was stuck on last year etc. He imitates peoples' body language well which shows he has a connection with them. He is smiley and shows good body language which is open. Overall he appears amiable and cool which is also really effective.


----------



## ginger12 (Sep 30, 2014)

Bubblestar said:


> This is a really positive step - there is this dude next to me in class who shows people things like questions he was stuck on last year etc. He imitates peoples' body language well which shows he has a connection with them. He is smiley and shows good body language which is open. Overall he appears amiable and cool which is also really effective.


nice observation


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

ginger12 said:


> Made eye contact with everyone I spoke to - I have done this for a while now and it has honestly been one of the biggest things that helped me. I look directly at people and smile pleasantly. Not creepy. And when people say hi (say the cashier at the store I'm at, or someone who walks by me in a store and happens to say hello), I always follow it up with "Hi, how are you?" Tacking on that extra question creates a bit more conversation.
> 
> Oddly, some people don't feel the need to answer and keep walking. At first I thought it was a little bit of a rejection, but it's happened frequently enough that I realized it doesn't mean anything. It's like saying "hey what's up" casually. It doesn't necessarily require an answer, so if you plan to try this don't be caught off guard if that happens.


 Doing the same thing here! Trying to do the opposite of what has become normal (avoidance) by having positive social interactions, still feels unnatural, hope it becomes a habit. And yes, most people respond well, and there are some that don't.

_________________________________________________________
_Threatened by shadows at night, and exposed in the light._


----------



## ginger12 (Sep 30, 2014)

social worker said:


> Doing the same thing here! Trying to do the opposite of what has become normal (avoidance) by having positive social interactions, still feels unnatural, hope it becomes a habit. And yes, most people respond well, and there are some that don't.


And the ones that don't - maybe they have SA themselves! lol


----------



## Deep Sea (Oct 11, 2014)

I actually said "Good, thanks!" in a relatively non-embarrassing manner to a guy who asked how I was today.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Went to a local coffee shop and read a book in there for an hour


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

I applied to 5 jobs o.o Nervous


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Took some Propranolol... and it didn't work.


----------



## henna (Jan 28, 2011)

keep thinking positive. being patient and supportive of myself while being in social situations and after them thinking about them. 
also, meditating, eft-ing and right now writing on this forum for the fourth time since being registered in 2011.


----------



## SADtg (May 29, 2014)

I'm being forced to spend some time with my family and so far I haven't freaked out. I'm sitting in a corner on my phone but still, I'm not exactly panicking yet so I guess that counts, right ?


----------



## seagarfy (May 6, 2014)

Yesterday I took a walk by myself and it was fine, and today I am going to try and go to my therapist appointment all by myself as well (on public transportation - did it a few weeks ago for the first time in over a decade and it went OK, but still nervous!)


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

What helps me out to talk is holding something, I usually hold a bag of chips or a soda and it makes me feel much more comfortable. Chewing gum also makes me feel cool.


----------



## n3rdbrat (Oct 28, 2014)

Wrote a thread about something that bothered me concerning my SA and went to the store and bought ice cream with a car full of friends.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went out walking with my parents. Only encountered a few people, but better than nothing because I usually avoid going out


----------



## melodielemon (Apr 30, 2013)

I asked my flatmate "how are you?". I've been here eight weeks now and I'm only just beginning to talk to the other girls who live here.... they're quite nice. I wish I could talk to them more. Need to think of more things to say.....hmmm.


----------



## Blaze Crow (Sep 11, 2014)

Reflecting.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

Not be afraid to state my opinion on here. It's a first to tell people the TRUTH. =] and I know the truth.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

humidity said:


> I walked to McDonald's alone and ordered a McChicken, McDouble, and small fries. It tasted alright. Haven't had McD in a long time.
> 
> I told myself that if anyone says something hurtful to me that they are undeveloped, immature human beings. This greatly reduced my anxiety and I enjoyed my outing.


wow. Nice!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I went out yesterday but didn't really do anything to improve SA :/


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I went to work, everyday I go to work... helps in my opinion ^^ 

and I talked to coworkers, made some laugh


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Had a mini conversation with a cashier. When she commented on something I was buying, I actually responded rather than being quiet. And I smiled, naturally, it wasn't forced.


----------

